

GCHQ CanYouCrackIt Solution explained - WestCoastJustin
http://gchqchallenge.blogspot.com/

======
WestCoastJustin
This guy has some very good problem solving skills!! These videos show the
process he went through to solve the problem listed on this site:
<http://www.canyoucrackit.co.uk/>

